# WALT PREY THE LEGEND MAY HE RIP



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

MY FRIEND FOR MANY YEARS HAS PASSED. I AM VERY SAD. A LEGEND....THAT WAS ALWAYS HUMBLE MODEST AND THE BEST AT HIS ART!! I WILL MISS YOU WALT.​


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

oh snap...:angel:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

RIP


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Much respect. Rest in peace.

http://losboulevardos.blogspot.com/2011/12/walt-preya-legend-rip.html


----------



## McBain (Nov 5, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

rip


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

rip walt may you rest ..... and still dew your magic in heaven... big rube..csta....:thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Oh wow! Damn.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

same dude that painted both Gypsy Roses right? 

RIP:angel:


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> same dude that painted both Gypsy Roses right?
> 
> RIP:angel:


Yes.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

oh wow. may he rip


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

The Lowrider community has lost a true legend....


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

RIP Walt, from Islanders C.C.


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

Another Legend passes! Ride in peace


----------



## sunsetstrip67 (Jun 8, 2006)

I will keep you guys informed on the services


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

RIP Walt


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

R.I.P.:angel:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

Dam RIP true legend in the game!


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Rest In Paradise Walt


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

May he rest in peace....:angel:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

RIP


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Barba said:


> The Lowrider community has lost a true legend....


I didnt know him, but know his work well... i hope he was able to pass some knowledge on to others to keep our art alive for future generations.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Barba said:


> MY FRIEND FOR MANY YEARS HAS PASSED. I AM VERY SAD. A LEGEND....THAT WAS ALWAYS HUMBLE MODEST AND THE BEST AT HIS ART!! I WILL MISS YOU WALT.​


Ride In Peace Mr. Prey, my condolences to all his friends and family.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

JasonJ said:


> I didnt know him, but know his work well... i hope he was able to pass some knowledge on to others to keep our art alive for future generations.


:yessad: . . very true Uce.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

RIP


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

never met him, but know his work. why is it that people who actually contribute positive to lowriding and pave the way pass on too soon, and these snakes who rip people off get to roam around


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

RIP Walt. I was blessed to have met this man and use his work of art on my 60. Knew how to make the car stood out beautiful.. Thanx Walt. We will miss ur work of art...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Rest In Piece. Very Sad Loss.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

whos all left from the 60s and 70s just about all the well knowns are gone and DOC is retired


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> whos all left from the 60s and 70s just about all the well knowns are gone and DOC is retired


Man, all my heroes are leaving us. Art, Mario, Larry, etc. Gene Winfield looks great for his age and he's still painting. Memo Ortega is still in the game and still doing chops and custom work. I talked to him a few weeks ago. Bill Carter is still around. Not sure if he's painting though I hope he is. Garry Baca doesn't paint anymore. Don is still doing work in the valley I think. Bugs Ochoa is one of the few guys I consider to be an oldschool master, learned from the best, worked with the best. I'm glad he's around.

But I feel you. Not many of the old greats left.


----------



## Mutha Fuka (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow RIP anyone know what happen


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

*:tears:May he RIP. We will never forget all he did.*


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

R.I.P


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

rip.. respect from one painter to another.. and a defently a influence in my art..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> whos all left from the 60s and 70s just about all the well knowns are gone and DOC is retired


docs still painting..


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

Barba said:


> MY FRIEND FOR MANY YEARS HAS PASSED. I AM VERY SAD. A LEGEND....THAT WAS ALWAYS HUMBLE MODEST AND THE BEST AT HIS ART!! I WILL MISS YOU WALT.​


:angel: WALT PREY , "True Master", my prayers to family and friends .


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sic713 said:


> docs still painting..


havent been in his topic in a while, last i read up on it he was on a respirator or some shit


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

His legacy will live FOREVER. ..!!!!!

Sad day in the Lowrider world. 
RIP WALT PREY


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

R.I.P. TO A LEGEND :angel: :angel:


----------



## 80sgroupemember (Aug 9, 2009)

Are prayers are with you Walt and your family R.I.P Groupe E.L.A.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Lownslow302 said:


> whos all left from the 60s and 70s just about all the well knowns are gone and DOC is retired


Sal Manzano and Bennie Flores are still out there putting it down.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

RIP WALT...I admire your work...LEGENDARY!


----------



## Lowrider760 (Nov 4, 2011)

:angel:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

RIP MR. WALT PREY :angel: NEVER HAD THE CHANCE TO MEET HIM BUT HIS WORK IS WELL KNOWN AND LEGENDARY....


----------



## ElReyJr (Dec 15, 2009)

:angel: RIP. True artist.


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Didn't know him but admired his work and his style. Its hard to believe we won't see anymore of his beautiful work. RIP:angel:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Barba said:


> MY FRIEND FOR MANY YEARS HAS PASSED. I AM VERY SAD. A LEGEND....THAT WAS ALWAYS HUMBLE MODEST AND THE BEST AT HIS ART!! I WILL MISS YOU WALT.​


Yes, we will all miss him.


----------



## sick7 (Jul 19, 2010)

sunsetstrip67 said:


> I will keep you guys informed on the services


Any news yet on the services.


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

R.I.P. To a legend from Carnales Unidos


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

.. His memory lives thru his art! Let's see some pics..


----------



## sunsetstrip67 (Jun 8, 2006)

AS PER WALTS FAMILY: 
FOR ALL YOU THAT WANT TO ATTENED WALT PREY'S SERVICES THE WILL BE HELD ON JANUARY 14TH AT 10:00AM AT FOREST LAWN IN COVINA. PM ME IF YOU NEED MORE INFORMATION, THANK YOU.


----------



## McBain (Nov 5, 2010)

mario gomez and walt fuck what a team no one will ever come close to their creative work . no one


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

*ILL MISS YOU MY FRIEND....THE ONE AND ONLY....WALT PREY*:angel:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

RIP Walt!! Your art will be missed but most of all your overall personality...you are a true legend!!


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Yeah, The one and only...sad to see you go.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Very sad news to the lowrider community.. My condolences goes out to his family.. Rest In Peace Mr. Prey

Your art work will live on forever..

-Chapo


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Barba said:


> *ILL MISS YOU MY FRIEND....THE ONE AND ONLY....WALT PREY*:angel:


:angel:HE WILL BE IN A BETTER PLACE WITH THE REST OF ARTISTS THAT HAS PASSED ON:angel:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:angel:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

RIP


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

damn that sucks.
he did alot of work for your club from all the pictures you posted


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

alex75 said:


> damn that sucks.
> he did alot of work for your club from all the pictures you posted


WALT, WAS A BIG PART OF PREMIER....SO NOW WERE BLESSED TO HAVE THESE PIECES OF ART THAT ARE A PART OF HIM....EVEN THOUGH HES NOT WITH US PHISICLY..EVRY TIME I OPEN MY GARAGE OR IM IN MY OFFICE . AND SEE EL AMO AND CALIFORNIA CLASICC..I ALSO SEE WALT THERE IN THE CORNER TELLING ME STORIES AND LAUGHING ABOUT LIFE. I WILL MISS YOU (BIFFLER)


----------



## stormrider (Jun 28, 2011)

This was a man that had friends all over from all cultures and types of clubs he was excited to create and to see the the look on peoples faces when they first were able to see what he had done for their project i had the pleasure of Walt the master to stripe 2 cars for me ,I remember when he stripped my 69 caprice he made me cover my eyes and turn around then he pulled the cover off the car and he was excited to show me his work man it was beautiful and he was a beautiful person may he rest in peace thank you WALT for the awsome job and the memories .


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

Walt had a style that can't be matched. RIP, I wanted to have him stripe my next ride one day, gotta say goodbye to that dream.


----------



## sg226 (Jul 27, 2011)

Man upstairs had his ride painted by Mario Gomez and wants Walt Prey to finish it up so he could brag of having a complete Candy Factory paint job.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

Eryk said:


> Man, all my heroes are leaving us. Art, Mario, Larry, etc. Gene Winfield looks great for his age and he's still painting. Memo Ortega is still in the game and still doing chops and custom work. I talked to him a few weeks ago. Bill Carter is still around. Not sure if he's painting though I hope he is. Garry Baca doesn't paint anymore. Don is still doing work in the valley I think. Bugs Ochoa is one of the few guys I consider to be an oldschool master, learned from the best, worked with the best. I'm glad he's around.
> 
> But I feel you. Not many of the old greats left.


 lets not forget the maestro TOM KELLY, hes been puttin in work since the 60's pinstriping,lettering and painting still in bellflower ca


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

rip to a legend tha twill always be remembered


----------



## IMPERIALS CC (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you Walt!

May you Rest in Peace.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

thank you for the rose


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:angel: Ride In Peace *Walt Prey *have always enjoyed his work :thumbsup:


----------



## 6DEUCE6 (Sep 18, 2008)

Very sorry to hear about Walt's passing. My condolences go out to his family and friends. I was lucky to get to meet him and have my car striped by him. RIP Mr. Prey.


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

Barba said:


> WALT, WAS A BIG PART OF PREMIER....SO NOW WERE BLESSED TO HAVE THESE PIECES OF ART THAT ARE A PART OF HIM....EVEN THOUGH HES NOT WITH US PHISICLY..EVRY TIME I OPEN MY GARAGE OR IM IN MY OFFICE . AND SEE EL AMO AND CALIFORNIA CLASICC..I ALSO SEE WALT THERE IN THE CORNER TELLING ME STORIES AND LAUGHING ABOUT LIFE. I WILL MISS YOU (BIFFLER)


...


----------



## sunsetstrip67 (Jun 8, 2006)

sg226 said:


> Man upstairs had his ride painted by Mario Gomez and wants Walt Prey to finish it up so he could brag of having a complete Candy Factory paint job.



Very tru sg226. Walt was the man when it came to stiping. He really knew how to bring out mario's (candy factory) paint designs. There is alot of US that have work done by the dynamic duo. They are pieces of art on wheels that can never be replaced.


----------



## 1966Riviera (Dec 28, 2010)

May Walt R.I.P. He was a great friend of mine and also my mentor! My pops brought me around Walt when i was around 8 years old. I will miss him and his hilarious stories. Im glad I got to hang around him to see all the work he did for everbody, But now he's in a better place with another friend Mario "Candy Factory" creating these insane cars in the Heavens!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Rip


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

RIP:angel:


----------



## Gus D (Jan 15, 2007)

Rest in peace Walt... he was a true artiest and legend. Although he might be gone, he will never be forgotten! :angel:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

My pops always told us stories bout the paint jobs perfect and flawless , his influence reaches everywhere my Nana still got pics of gypsie rose on the side of the house from the sixties. RIP Walt


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

R.I.P. Walt.


----------



## sunsetstrip67 (Jun 8, 2006)

AS PER WALTS FAMILY: 
FOR ALL YOU THAT WANT TO ATTENED WALT PREY'S SERVICES THE WILL BE HELD ON JANUARY 14TH AT 10:00AM AT FOREST LAWN IN COVINA, THANK YOU. 21300 East Via Verde Street Covina, CA 91724-3727
(800) 204-3131.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO WALT'S FAMILY AND HIS MANY FRIENDS FROM ALL OVER. MAY WALT REST IN PEACE AND SLEEP WITH THE ANGELS IN HEAVEN.*
:angel:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

sunsetstrip67 said:


> AS PER WALTS FAMILY:
> FOR ALL YOU THAT WANT TO ATTENED WALT PREY'S SERVICES THE WILL BE HELD ON JANUARY 14TH AT 10:00AM AT FOREST LAWN IN COVINA, THANK YOU. 21300 East Via Verde Street Covina, CA 91724-3727
> (800) 204-3131.


WOW god has called a lot of the OG'S home over the past few years may they all rest in peace


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

ALL I CAN SAY IS I OWN ONE OF HIS PEICE OF ART , IF YOU DIDNT GET YOURS WELL YOU MISS OUT DEARLY 









SOMEONE HAS SOME BIG FUCKIN SHOES TO FILL !! BECAUSE THAT MAN WAS BADD ASS


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

FIREMAN63 said:


> ALL I CAN SAY IS I OWN ONE OF HIS PEICE OF ART , IF YOU DIDNT GET YOURS WELL YOU MISS OUT DEARLY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


truly amazing


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

NEWLIFE ELA said:


> RIP Walt


:angel::angel::angel::angel:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

Ready for you Walt......


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

RIP Mr Walt Prey. Much respect from the De Alba family.


----------



## sfvcruiser (Sep 14, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

FIREMAN63 said:


> ALL I CAN SAY IS I OWN ONE OF HIS PEICE OF ART , IF YOU DIDNT GET YOURS WELL YOU MISS OUT DEARLY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I COULDNT AGREE WITH YOU MORE ALBERT.....THERE WILL NEVER BE ANOTHER WALT....THEY CAN COME CLOSE, BUT THERES NO ONE LIKE THE OG BIFFLER!!!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## sfvcruiser (Sep 14, 2002)

TTT  OG64 from OG Reflections


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

to the top , much respect


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

RIP Walt will be missed. Thank you for your knowledge and skills in art.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

sg226 said:


> Man upstairs had his ride painted by Mario Gomez and wants Walt Prey to finish it up so he could brag of having a complete Candy Factory paint job.


:yessad: . . TTT for Mr. Prey!


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

THIS IS FOR YOU WALT....


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

DREAM ON said:


> THIS IS FOR YOU WALT....


 TTT


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

I took this pic when he was striping my Caddy...Gonna miss him.


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

TOPFAN said:


> View attachment 425212
> 
> 
> I took this pic when he was striping my Caddy...Gonna miss him.



:bowrofl::angel:....THERE WILL NEVER BE ANOTHER WALT......


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

TOPFAN said:


>


was thinking about him today....i saw a beutifull paint job that he would have made even more beutifull......


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

R.I.P A TRU ARTS


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

:angel:


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

rip walt prey:angel:


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

TOPFAN said:


> View attachment 421708


:thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

Ttmft for a legend.....I see you every time I open my garage


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I wish I could have finished my car in time, I really wanted his name and work on it. It's very sad he passed. No striper out there can fill his shoes.


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> I wish I could have finished my car in time, I really wanted his name and work on it. It's very sad he passed. No striper out there can fill his shoes.


:thumbsup:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> I wish I could have finished my car in time, I really wanted his name and work on it. It's very sad he passed. No striper out there can fill his shoes.


Thats whats up bro.:thumbsup:


----------

